# B&B Autostyle. BMW 335i Repair and Correction.



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

*B&B Autostyle. BMW 335i. Paint Correction and a Bodyshop Mess.*

Afternoon all. Moving on from the R32 Golf Enhancement posted two weeks ago this E92 335i belongs to the same customer and was worked on for two days after the Enhancement on the Golf was carried out. As I mentioned in the R32 thread the BMW required a lot more work,the owner being concerned about the state of the paintwork on the N/S rear quarter after repair work had been carried out by a Bodyshop. I won't name who did this and who left the car in this state but I will say it was a highly regarded company in the Greater Belfast area. Having said that,after working as Parts Manager for a Bodyshop in the past I realise the time pressure that these guys are usually under and in my experience most who work in this trade hate polishing cars so it's no surprise they up like this after repair work.

Anyway,to start the fun,a little taster:










Nice rash compounding marks showing the compound not being broken down enough and clearly no thought to refining. A challenge then. Never the less,i love seeing this. Not because of the state that the car is in but because I understand the owner's concerns and know that after about 25-30 hours hard work this car will look exceptional!

On with the Detail then. Wednesday morning at 08.00. A lovely low mileage 335i in metallic black. At B&B Autostyle we love BMW's and most fast German stuff so it's a pleasure to work on something this fresh. Love the shape of these,sophistication and aggression,the way a BMW should look.



















On an overcast day the car looked great but as the above shows that there are underlying problems. The 335i also suffers from the BMW orange peel paint finish problem,a finish that water based paints seem to be delivering with certain manufactures these days. With the owner not wishing to go down the road of a full wetsand and time not allowing it to be carried out anyway we're aiming to correct the paint and sort the dreadful compounding trails.

As stated the 335 is in good condition generally,the car being looked after well by it's owner.

Wheels before;



















Just a little attention to the backs and the nut bolt recesses.
Time allowed for washing,claying and drying-approx 3 hours on this particular car. Foamed with the usual Valet-Pro,rinsed,washed with Meg's Hyper Wash and two buckets,rinsed again. Arches with Megs De-Greaser and Vilkan brushes,tyres also with this combination. Wheels with Billberry and EZ brushes. Dried with the Black Baron and Monza Car Care towels,clayed with Megs white. Just a little bit of Tardis used on the lower edges of the skirts and rear bumper.



















A few more defects on the bodywork that will receive attention during the polishing stage;





































Once the BMW was moved into the barn(the owner's work premises which I gratefully used for four days) paint depth was checked on all of the panels. They showed a healthy 120-140 microns on most areas with the rear quarter where most of the compounding damage had been inflicted reading into the low 300's.

Moving around the car with the Brinkmann for a more thorough inspection it's not just the rear quarter that has seen the compound and the mop;














































And to the right of the shark fin,some more heavy compounding marks left behind;










And back to the N/S rear quarter;










Plenty to do here then. Bar the damage the BMW does not have much in the way of swirling or wash marks and one of our Enhancements would probably be sufficient if it were not for the trailing but things being as they are a 3-stage polish is on the cards now. I decided on 3M for the BMW. At the moment I have been moving between Megs and 3M compounds and polishes and have not decided which one to stick with. I move away from Fast Cut Plus when I get fed-up with the dust it produces and then venture back to it after a spell with Megs 105 when I feel that FCP produces better results.

A few images of the 25 hours work then;



















Working with FCP,then Ultrafine and finishing with Ultrafina with 3M pads and the Flexipad backing plate all via Makita.










After FCP,a wee bit hazy and a little trail;










Polished with Ultrafine and then refined;










Passenger door against quarter;




























And after polishing(yet to be refined);










Working on the 3-stage polish and moving around the car the finish was still a little orange peely but certainly showing more gloss and depth;














































Onto the rear bumper. Parking sensors taped off;




























The bootlid lower half;



















Some minor washmarks and swirling on the driver's side quarter dispatched with Ultrafine and Ultrfina;



















A few of the interior. Just general dust in here with some kick marks on the plastic door trims and no damage or stains on the leather. Rubber over mats were cleaned with APC and Raceglaze brushes and only a dry vac required to remedy the carpets. Pedals also cleaned with APC. Seats treated with Gliptone cleaner and feed. Took the befores inside and then the afters outside,the reason why escapes me!



















So,the final bits and pieces then. After the owner had inspected the BMW and with both of us happy with the Correction I worked around the car with my favorite wax(for the time being).










Arches were treated with Megs All Season and tyres with Migliore Bella Lustra. All glass,headlights and rear lights with Carlach sealant. Wheels sealed with Colonite 476 and then a layer of Rimwax.

Total time of just under 30 hours. Excuse the final pics folks. The shed was kinda dark but here goes;




























Thanks for looking folks and as usual comments all welcomed. Take a look at our new Facebook page too and give us a big LIKE!

Regards,John.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Theres some quite nsaty swirls going on there.
Nice moody lighting for the afters, some real nice end result shots :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking turnaround John, looks great now :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work there, those holograms looked pretty heavy!.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Great job on the dreaded Bavarian paint!! I took long enough to have a crack at my own black Beemer :buffer:

This one finished up amazing :thumb:

Thanks for sharing your hard work.


Ian


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking work lad but geer I hate stickers when doing correction lol!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice finish :thumb: there were some nasty compounding marks going on there


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice work indeed


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice :thumb:

I have a 335i M Sport Coupe on order.
Le Mans blue with 19" 313M wheels. 
Should be here in Jan I hope!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

orienteer said:


> Great job on the dreaded Bavarian paint!! I took long enough to have a crack at my own black Beemer :buffer:
> 
> Cheers mate,was typical BMW,rock hard. Usually i would start out on a milder polish to begin with and move up a notch or two if required but thought that just be a waste of time on the E92.
> 
> ...





capri kid said:


> Nice finish :thumb: there were some nasty compounding marks going on there


Thanks mate.It was worse in the flesh. Whoever was given the task of polishing it after the minor body repair had been all over the side of it and onto the bonnet. I used to work in that trade and the way some cars were going out to customers was wild. I recall walking across the car park one Friday and every car had trails on it!



paulmc08 said:


> Very nice work indeed


Thanks Paul!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> cracking work lad but geer I hate stickers when doing correction lol!!!


Me too! Especially when the owner told me they had only been on the car for ten days. Masked them off,cut a length of tape and stuck it to a clean microfiber first to take a little bit of the stickiness off it just in case and then applied it to the car. However,after correcting the top of the door there was a clear line(like a 50/50) along the bottom of the door. Ended up using the G220 with a blue 3M pad and a wee drop of Finesse just to tickle the worst of the marks out.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Bez said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> I have a 335i M Sport Coupe on order.
> Le Mans blue with 19" 313M wheels.
> Should be here in Jan I hope!


It will be worth the wait! These are lovely cars and every bit as quick as some of the older M series versions such as the E36. Awesome car!


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Some good work there matey:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great turnaround there!


----------



## quimpecavel (Nov 7, 2010)

just missed the sun shots on such a nice car...
top job there!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

tomelmer said:


> Some good work there matey:thumb:


Thank-you,much appreciated.



Deeg said:


> great turnaround there!


Cheers Deeg.



quimpecavel said:


> just missed the sun shots on such a nice car...
> top job there!!


Thanks mate,very happy at how it turned out.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

:doubleshoStunning car, great turn around!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Dwayne,much appreciated mate.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation John, paintwork looking sharp as it should:thumb: There is no excuse for a bodyshop turning out work like that!!!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheers very much. True,no excuse really. If they can take what is probably an hour to compound the car why they don't take a little more time to refine it is beyond me. The prices charged by that Bodyshop are some of the highest in Belfast too. Still,that's business I guess.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job! :thumb: Did a weekend job with a friend on his and the paint can really be a pain!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> very nice work


Thanks mat.



Nanolex said:


> Great job! :thumb: Did a weekend job with a friend on his and the paint can really be a pain!


Cheers,that's high prize indeed coming from yourself. It was certainly tough going,typical German.


----------

